# Chat Room



## Noodley (31 Dec 2010)

There have been quite a few new visitors to the chatroom over the past few days  who had previosuly been unaware of it's existence as the 'chat' button is stuck away at the top and it is not obvious it is a chatroom.

Any way it can be made more obvious? What do others think?


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2010)

I think it should be renamed 'Noodley's lounge'  

But you're right, I rarely think of visiting, maybe more prominance is required.


----------



## Shaun (31 Dec 2010)

I'm going to re-vamp the layout in the New Year so will sort it then.


----------



## sheddy (31 Dec 2010)

I wish it was more hidden, maybe i would waste less time there.........


----------



## Shaun (31 Dec 2010)

sheddy said:


> I wish it was more hidden, maybe i would waste less time there.........


----------



## MacB (31 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm going to re-vamp the layout in the New Year so will sort it then.




Now why would such an innocent sentence strike fear into the very heart of me?


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2011)

He he ... it'll just be a little tickle here and there, nothing too drastic. <well, at least I *think* so ... lol>



Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2011)

Thats what you said last time


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Thats what you said last time



I know, sorry ....

It won't be so radical this time. Just some tidying up, moving a couple of things around, and taking away some of the clutter.

That's the general plan anyway. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2011)

MacB said:


> Now why would such an innocent sentence strike fear into the very heart of me?



Is it because you've only just completed your spreadsheet analysis of which skin to use according to the ambient light level in the room and properties of the monitor you are using and their effect on eye fatigue?


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2011)

I was thinking of inviting into the Chat room all the people who have a birthday today. 

Somehow, I get the impression that Smoking Joe is not celebrating his 100th birthday today, nor is another member, to the best of my knowledge, celebrating his 99th birthday.


----------



## MacB (1 Jan 2011)

Crackle said:


> Is it because you've only just completed your spreadsheet analysis of which skin to use according to the ambient light level in the room and properties of the monitor you are using and their effect on eye fatigue?



you wound to the very core of me...you know that don't you?


----------



## mickle (1 Jan 2011)

What is this Chart Room to which you refer ?


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2011)

MacB said:


> you wound to the very core of me...you know that don't you?



Well.........

I'd normally leave these things to Wigsie but as he's not around.....


----------



## Zoiders (1 Jan 2011)

Noodley said:


> There have been quite a few new visitors to the chatroom over the past few days  who had previosuly been unaware of it's existence as the 'chat' button is stuck away at the top and it is not obvious it is a chatroom.
> 
> Any way it can be made more obvious? What do others think?


Noodle has forgotten the first rule of chat room club...


----------

